# Best Grand Seiko Dealers and Prices



## erdnase (Oct 3, 2017)

Who do you all recommend for the best deal on a Grand Seiko Spring Drive or Hi Beat Model?


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

Topper Jewelrs were great to deal with, highly recommended!


----------



## erdnase (Oct 3, 2017)

Anybody purchased a watch from these dealers Japan Movt Watch Online Store | Japan-OnlineStore.com and Spring drive ? OMICRONWATCH


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Timeless also great!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Topper is the best AD I have ever dealt with. I have bought 3 watches from them


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

I will have to try other AD mentionned here next time cause my experience with _Timeless_ is that they are very great to sell you watches but when you need them for after-sales support it's a whole different story. At least, that's what has been my personal experience.


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Just bought mine from Topper. Highly recommended.
Also bought one of the Breitlings from Goveberg, great experience overall


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

I highly recommend Topper without any reservation. Brought multiple GS from them. 



Instagram: ten13th


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

I always went with Timeless, never any issues w Dan.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Timeless guy checking in; Haven't had any issues whatsoever either!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Timeless is good, but Topper has always exceeded my expectations. And that goes for any watch brand they sell. YMMV.


----------



## mase44 (May 3, 2017)

I love and recommend Topper for 2 reasons. 

1) They treated me fantastic when I bought my first watch from them.

2) They treated me just as well when I've emailed/called about other pieces I ended up not buying from them.

How a dealer treats you when you don't buy from them tells you a lot about them.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Another very satisfied Topper customer, having purchased a new Zenith and a used Tudor from them. The Zenith had issues that required service; Rob and co provided excellent after-sale service and handled sending the watch to Zenith at zero cost to me.

I am planning on purchasing a Grand Seiko (leading contender at the moment being the SBGR307) in the coming months, and my first call will be to Topper Jewelers.


----------



## Henry Horology (Jan 28, 2015)

I like Sydel & Sydel in Chicago. Jonathan is the man! hooked me up on a snowflake and gave me priority on an SLA017 when they delivered.


----------



## Ducati_Fiend (Dec 10, 2012)

Topper! Awesome experience with them. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

Rob at Topper +1

Nitro


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

Rob @ Topper. Bought 2 GS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

Dan @ Timeless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillC310 (Oct 29, 2012)

+1 for Toppers. I'd read about them in the forum (and seen Rob's posts on watchrecon) for a while but never had a chance to go there in person. I moved up to the Bay Area and stopped by. Really friendly place, great people, no pressure at all. When the new GS line was coming out, I got a super sweet deal on a existing Spring Drive GS. That watch knocked out 2 things for me: titanium and SD. Just awesome!


Another time I was in the area and just stopped by randomly. They had a Glashutte Original Senator Navigator Panorama Date I saw online. I used to own one and I knew how it fit -- sadly it was too big for my wrist so I sold it -- but I wanted to wear it again if only for a few minutes to admire it again. Rob totally understood and he suggested another watch that someone had just traded in and wasn't even on display yet. Well, turns out it was the IWC 324702 (Mark XVIII Top Gun Miramar) and I bought it. Again, no pressure from him at all. 

I would totally buy from him again.


----------



## rpitts57 (Nov 12, 2019)

Is Timeless still considered a good source for GS? I looked at Topper but they don’t show the watch I want while Timeless does.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Little Treasury in Maryland has taken good care of me and Steve truly loves and understands everything he sells. Highly recommended.


----------



## Imagestreet (Apr 19, 2020)

erdnase said:


> Anybody purchased a watch from these dealers Japan Movt Watch Online Store | Japan-OnlineStore.com and Spring drive ? OMICRONWATCH


I recently bought a SBGX293 BNIB from Japan-OnlineStore.com. Good communication and fast postage - would recommend them.


----------



## infinitejester (Mar 22, 2016)

Topper is great. 

Royal Jewelers in Andover, MA has also taken good care of me.


----------



## TransporterG (Aug 21, 2020)

I like Burdeen's in Illinois. Bought three from them. Great service from Kevin and he delivers fast and exactly what he has committed.


----------



## gychang03 (Mar 6, 2015)

Brent L. Miller Jewelers has been the best for me. Their customer service is incredible.


----------



## emsee (Jul 25, 2020)

+1 for Topper. Bought a GS from them recently and had a great experience.


----------



## tksteam (Jun 4, 2017)

Just to add one data point, had a very solid experience with buying a GS from Feldmar in Los Angeles recently.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

gychang03 said:


> Brent L. Miller Jewelers has been the best for me. Their customer service is incredible.


Thanks for the positive feedback! We trust you are still enjoying your new Grand Seiko and look forward to assisting any way we can in the future.


----------

